# Custom 3x3 rates



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

I recently got a new to me packer cutter 3x3 baler to replace a standard model. I have charged $10 per 8ft. Bale in the past, but what additional charge if any would be right if the customer wanted the hay "cut".

Thanks


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

I know it's different depending on where you are at but I have several friends in Shenandoah valley and they get $12-15 per bale plus acid and that's no crop cutter. I charge $20 per bale plus acid for my 3×4


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

lidaacres said:


> but what additional charge if any would be right if the customer wanted the hay "cut".
> 
> Thanks


You will be using more hp/fuel to cut so you definitely need to charge more.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

It is $14 to $15 / bale , here, without cutter.


----------



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks forthe responses. I go by the Iowa State custom rate survey usually which would be fairly local and I know I'm slightly cheaper than some but not by much. I'm mainly wondering if I should quote people like $2 more per Bale to cutfour example. ... is that too much or to little?


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I would get 2 or 3 dollars more if it were mine. Your fuel consumption will be higher, as mentioned above.


----------



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

Ok thanks that seems reasonable to me. If they have a tmr it will save them 10 fold. All my customers are close and always have big windows with nice fields so I want to be fair to them


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I just wouldn't be so fair that I couldnt pay for wear and tear and a wage. We have all done work and lost money, it is just a matter of trying to make a little here and there.


----------



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

I agree I appreciate all the advice


----------



## RCF (Sep 14, 2009)

First I would figure out how much it will cost to replace and maintain the blades then do a rough estimate on life of the blades to reach a rough break even then go from there. As others have said you will use more diesel and run slower with the cutter. Also it will be something else to maintain and worry about. I would also figure in sharpening them because a dull blade will pull that much harder.


----------



## cmsc (Feb 14, 2010)

I would becareful not to be too cheap. Like everyone says it uses more fuel also if you run a rock or something up in cutter ots not cheap. I had a 16000 dollar rotor cutter repair bill on mine. Make suee you have rock insurance on it. My insirance treated it like a rock that went though a combine.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

We charge 1.50 per ft. of bale plus fuel and preservative.. You'll burn a lot more fuel and that way if you are asked to bale wet hay they pay accordingly to the moisture.


----------



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys and for the rock insurance tip. Definitely will be looking into that. Cmsc....how do you charge differently if you have the knives in vs not


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

cutting is 1.50 per ft of bale+fuel+ preservative = price per bale with out the knifes engaged it's 1.00 per ft of bale +fuel + preservative = price per bale


----------



## lidaacres (Oct 11, 2014)

ok thanks


----------

